# **** Many Moons Ago ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Come 1700 hours today--- Miss K and I will have been married 36 years. Tied the knot in down town Cody Wyoming.

Guess I chased her till she caught me.LOL.

awprint: awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats for the two of you, 36 more to go.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Dave and Miss K.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, Cat.

Mine's tomorrow and a scant 39 years ago. Wondering if I should remind her. It's either that or the ol' frying pan upside the head. Again.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to Both Ladys [how they do that]--and Grats to the Guys---You have special partners------------------------------*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations to all four of you. Dave appears to be especially well trained as he even mentions the hour in which he became lucky.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats guys

you all make me feel like a newly wed

the wife and i oae only going on 28 years this november

glen,i would remind her.after all a guy can only take so many whacks upside the head with the frying pan

before he has to buy her a new frying pan


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

She's way too smart for that. She knows the value of cast iron.

Gonna live dangerously and going crow hunting before she wakes up. Ssssshhhhhhh...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

congrats guys my wife and i are only at 15 years this year


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That's awesome guys! The wife and I just had our 4 year wedding anniversary where been together for 9, I'm only telling everyone this just to make you all feel old! HAHA


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Agney5 said:


> That's awesome guys! The wife and I just had our 4 year wedding anniversary where been together for 9, I'm only telling everyone this just to make you all feel old! HAHA


i dont know about the others,but i dont need that to feel old

my bones make me feel that every day when i get out of bed

but thanks


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i dont know about the others,but i dont need that to feel old
> my bones make me feel that every day when i get out of bed
> 
> but thanks


I couldn't help myself. I don't have a ton of faith there will be many my age group to make these milestones. Congrats again guys, hopefully you'll all have many more happy years together.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary! ! ! !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Agney5 said:


> That's awesome guys! The wife and I just had our 4 year wedding anniversary where been together for 9, I'm only telling everyone this just to make you all feel old! HAHA


My wife and I were married for 48 yrs when she passed, Now I do feel old !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy anniversary guys... The wife and I will hit 20 years this December... Who says friday the thirteenth is bad luck.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Been away for a bit.......HAPPY BELATED ANNIVERSARY Dave and Miss K and all the others mentioned here. The special lady that puts up with me and I had our 32nd the end of June and it's the second marriage for both of us.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Happy anniversary guys... The wife and I will hit 20 years this December... Who says friday the thirteenth is bad luck.


ahh but tell the truth ,was that 20 years bliss or hell?
20 of bliss is easy but enduring 20 of hell and sticking it out,now that is a badge of honor


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

· My wife and I were happy for twenty years; then we met.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol....Yeah I had one of those too !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happens to the Best Of Us! Seems When they are forced to Really Learn Who they Married They Do What Women Do Change their Minds! It Happened Twice to Me! Oh Well Third time Is a Charm! Happier Than I Have Ever Been! My Wife and I are BEST Friends First Then Husband and Wife Second. My Job Keeps me Gone Over Half the Time, But It Works! We have Accomplished More in the Last 10 and a half years than I have in the First 40 years of my Life! Looking forward to the Next 40!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cat...we thought on the 5th there was an earthquake here, I said nope "they are just moving a herd on the Nebraska ranch!" It's very clear now, it was no "quake" and no cattle. It was just you and the Mrs. rocking the mountain tops!

A big congrats to you both, from me and my Mrs.


----------

